# New to Nissan, hopefully getting 2014 Rogue tomorrow. HELP



## rosey49 (Dec 1, 2015)

Wife is wanting a new rogue. The dealership near me, just north of Atlanta, has a 2014 Rogue SL that they gave me an OTD price of 26236.25. It is fully loaded, FWD, Midnight Jade, Moon Roof, Roof Rack. Sticker is 27990, they are giving us $3002 in incentives, for a price of $24988. It has 14598 miles and was a corporate fleet car. Is this a good deal or can I get them down a bit more?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

To me it doesn't sound like that good of a deal. Yes the vehicle is loaded, but are you paying for options/features you don't want or need? Check on truecar.com edmunds.com or kbb.com to see what a new 2015 still on the lot would go for. 2016 models are at the dealership, so this is a two year vehicle with 14500 miles, and at $25000 I think you could do better on a new 2015 that the dealer is anxious to sell and willing to deal on...


----------



## rosey49 (Dec 1, 2015)

We ended up finding a 2015 Pearl White SL with every option you can get, 7.5k miles, and a sticker for 1k less than the one I mentioned above. Picked it up last night, what a sweet car that is. Thanks for the help!


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

rosey49 said:


> We ended up finding a 2015 Pearl White SL with every option you can get, 7.5k miles, and a sticker for 1k less than the one I mentioned above. Picked it up last night, what a sweet car that is. Thanks for the help!


Glad I could help. This sounds like a much better deal.


----------



## aafable (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice! That's what I have too! Does it have the same features?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosey49 (Dec 1, 2015)

There is a few things that this car has and the other did not, and vice versa. The one we got doesn't have the option that beeps the horn when the tire is properly inflated, or the self adjusting dimmer mirror, but it does have the lane assist and a few other things and half the mileage/a year newer. We just took it on a road trip and it was awesome. averaged 31 MPG with an average speed of 74 (Had cruise set on 80 mostly).


----------

